# I got a new welder.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a new welder by the same company that makes my Plasma Cutter.

It arrived yesterday. 

They have online support. I E mailed them about a problem with my plasma cutter and they answered with in a day. 

It is a MIG welder with gas. Weights almost twice as much as my Lincoln.

Creates a nice smooth weld with no splatter. I should be able to do small work for things on my layout. Signal Bridges, Towers, Buildings, Small Track side Details. 

It was under 400 bucks including shipping. 

JJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like a great new "toy", John.......... 

Have fun "playing" with it.... 

Price sounds right reasonable too..


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Geezzzz JJ.

Would ya tease us with a pic or a link..

Some of us ....may enjoy learning more!!

Happy to here your happy with a new welder....
Use it yet?

Dirk - DMS Ry.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Naw He's got to Play Trains first!


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

I be'ern folloer'd....

D. Could play welder..just change hats!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are two pictures of my new welder 

It is twice as heavy as my old one.

It will do both gas and Flux Wire.

Plus you can buy a Spool Gun and weld Aluminum 

JJ


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks pretty nice JJ..
An added plus being able to add the Aluminum spool also. COOL!!

Dirk - Thx!!.....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Today I spent adapting my old Welder cart to the new Welder. Had to add space for the Gas bottle. I went down to Harbor Freight and bought new larger wheels for it so every piece of crap on the floor doesn't stop it short. Now it rides over mostly everything.


----------

